

How Tim Ferriss Used Psychological Warfare to Make You Buy His New Book - therichmindset
http://www.therichmindset.com/how-tim-ferriss-used-psychological-warfare-to-make-you-buy-his-new-book/
Tim Ferriss isn't an author in the true sense of the word. He's a genius marketer, and in this post I break down the 4 psychological warfare-like tactics he's used to MAKE you buy his new book, The Four Hour Body.
======
MortenK
"Seth Godin is well known for giving glowing reviews to dozens of books in
exchange for the same when he releases a new book. Again, this is brilliant
marketing and there’s nothing wrong with it."

When marketing crosses the line into blatant lying, it's no longer brilliant
and there definitely IS something wrong with it. Unless your selling "Get rich
quick" dreams like the author of course.

